# How would you make this(fast)



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Approximately 18×24. Looking for an easy way. Pic is sideways


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't touch that design, there doesn't appear to any accommodation for wood movement.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> I wouldn t touch that design, there doesn t appear to any accommodation for wood movement.
> 
> - bondogaposis


This is a sample I kinda threw together last minute. Any joinery I use, I will accommodate for movement.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Fastest? Assuming frame is 3/4-7/8 and planks are 1/4"-1/2" or so, Dado a groove in the frame to accommodate planks and pocket screw the frame together.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Would biscuits be any better/worse than pocket screws? Not sure. They wouldn't take any longer and, at least, would look better from the back side, if that matters. Dowels would only take a little longer and would be a whole lot stronger than either.Once set up, half laps would go fast too.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Everything is 13/16. I have no way of changing that. the frame isnt the problem. Making all the 45 cuts takes the most time. currently its just screwed to a 1/4" backer board. thought about making panel first. Dont know if that would be faster.


----------



## weedeater64 (May 15, 2018)

M&T frame with interior groove to accept the tongues on the panels.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You could ship lap the panel parts and nail them in a rabbet to the frame, installing moulding on the back to cover the uneven ends and nails. That will allow wood movement. You could skip the ship lap and leave 1/8" gaps between the pieces too, though light will come through.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Everything is 13/16. I have no way of changing that. the frame isnt the problem. Making all the 45 cuts takes the most time. currently its just screwed to a 1/4" backer board. thought about making panel first. Dont know if that would be faster.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Then glue them together into a panel, and cut at 45 into a panel that will fit into the frame + groove, then rabbet the edges of the panel to fit into the groove, leaving space for movement.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i did something similar with a kitchen i did way back,i made the panels first and then used them in a traditional shaker style door.how many are you talking about? as far as wood movement no big deal,just allow for it,too many get all freaked out about it.i like the look,do it.


----------



## Spaceballs (Sep 25, 2020)

Why not use a piece of plywood, notch out the part that is missing and staple or nail with glue some various thickness boards to give you the appearance of the all that labor. Just saying….


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

C.W.W. - have you started your project yet ?
I've done a couple of projects with 45* angled boards.
I first laid all the boards out on the table (or floor) to get the best pattern match.
then lay out the pattern, fasten the boards together as to whatever works for you.
and run the circular saw on your designated lines and cut all the boards at once.
[sort of like trimming a wooden deck of the excess ends to make them uniform].
since your project is so small, you can make a quick template of the inside frame,
move it around on the angled boards until you find the design that you like best,
mark each board with chalk so they can go back in order.
draw out with a Sharpie, cut each board with a chop saw. (only make one panel at a time).
the object is to have all the corners match within the design. as you can see in your
example photo, the top left corner does not match the bottom right corner.




























.


----------

